# Odd pictures and other weird stuff



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm going to post some odd stuff, the odd illusion or too, just for a laugh.

If you have any please feel free to add them, but attach the photo rather than a link.

I hope you enjoy them.

Kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Squares


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

cat


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Squares


that is supposed to read that the colour of the font used is the same otherwise it drives you barmy!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry it's deffo the squares which are the same colour.

Kev.


----------



## DubPaul (May 10, 2005)

Jaysus you are right. I used a graphics program to sample bits! 
Wierd!


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Sorry it's deffo the squares which are the same colour.
> 
> Kev.


I must be looking at the wrong squares then :?


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Copied and pasted from the image
Squares A & B are Definately the same colour.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Copied and pasted from the image
> Squares A & B are Definately the same colour.


You're all mad 

They're nothing alike - take your sunglasses off.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's not my fault i just post them.

Kev.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

should 'ave gone to specsavers Kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Toy Yoda


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

:eeeeek: Ooops Got that post wrong how weird,How many legs?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

four one at each corner

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Don't forget the sun screen


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Squares


At this hour of the day, I think I prefer the underside of the cat!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

TDG said:


> At this hour of the day, I think I prefer the underside of the cat!


Each to his own, who am I to judge.

Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

ooh eck


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Good idea methinks

maybe if we all get one they'll mend the roads


Kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

weather stone


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

*squares*

should've gone to specsave :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hands free


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What a winner


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

*Stand by your socket spanners...*

.. IKEA take over General Motors.

Oops! Pic vanished into the ether.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

count the BLACK dots


----------

